# One Zone Reward Trips



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 5, 2010)

Now that our "Loopholes" have become much more costly in Points, I have been exploring for nice 1 Zone trips and found I actually have one right in my backyard-Norman to New Orleans via Chicago. It's 3 days and 2 nights for 15,000 Points Roomette, which isn't a bad deal, considering I don't have to long haul to the starting point.

What are some other good long haul 1 Zones you have discovered?


----------



## yarrow (Sep 5, 2010)

sounds good. our best 1 zone redemption has been spokane to albuquerque. overnight trip spk-pdx. cs pdx-lax. overnight hotel in la then lax to abq. i guess that's 3 nights and 2.5 days. we have done it 3 times and are going again next january.


----------



## kal-tex (Sep 5, 2010)

yarrow said:


> sounds good. our best 1 zone redemption has been spokane to albuquerque. overnight trip spk-pdx. cs pdx-lax. overnight hotel in la then lax to abq. i guess that's 3 nights and 2.5 days. we have done it 3 times and are going again next january.


How did you get AGR to agree to a hotel stay, and still allow a one-zone trip?


----------



## yarrow (Sep 5, 2010)

kal-tex said:


> yarrow said:
> 
> 
> > sounds good. our best 1 zone redemption has been spokane to albuquerque. overnight trip spk-pdx. cs pdx-lax. overnight hotel in la then lax to abq. i guess that's 3 nights and 2.5 days. we have done it 3 times and are going again next january.
> ...


they haven't had a problem and have explained that since the next train out to abq leaves the evening after we arrive in lax that, as long as we pay for the ovenight lodging in la, it is all a 1-zone trip.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

kal-tex said:


> yarrow said:
> 
> 
> > sounds good. our best 1 zone redemption has been spokane to albuquerque. overnight trip spk-pdx. cs pdx-lax. overnight hotel in la then lax to abq. i guess that's 3 nights and 2.5 days. we have done it 3 times and are going again next january.
> ...


:hi: Im surprised also, thought they make you go on a Cal Tran through the desert/Am bus and catch the SWC in LAX! This sounds like the New Orleans "loophole" which I thought was the only one like this left where you have to spend the night on your dime, catch the next mornings train! Ill certainly try it myself when I book my next NW AGR trip! Thanks!


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 6, 2010)

Guest said:


> thought they make you go *on a Cal Tran* through the desert/Am bus and catch the SWC in LAX!


The SJ is Amtrak, not Cal Tran!






Gives me an idea for my next trip!


----------



## Eric S (Sep 6, 2010)

I think we're mixing up Caltrans (California Department of Transportation) and Caltrain. One could say that Caltrans, in conjunction with Amtrak, "runs" the _San Joaquins_ (and other California corridor trains), or at least subsidizes them. Caltrain, on the other hand, is the San Francisco-San Jose-Gilroy commuter rail service.


----------



## abcnews (Sep 29, 2010)

Just wondering.... Can you go from Wolf Point to Denver with a one zone reward via Portland and Sacramento?


----------



## Ispolkom (Sep 30, 2010)

abcnews said:


> Just wondering.... Can you go from Wolf Point to Denver with a one zone reward via Portland and Sacramento?


Why not? There's no more direct way of traveling between the two cities. Before the new dispensation I managed a one-zone award DEN-SAC-PDX-MSP.

I'm still impressed at Yarrow's swinging the overnight in LA. I've never managed to sweet-talk an AGR agent into letting me spend the night in Chicago while traveling on two western trains. Lord knows I've tried.


----------



## kberz (Jul 26, 2012)

Is Denver to Chicago a 1 zone trip?


----------



## NY Penn (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes, DEN-CHI is one zone.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 26, 2012)

Since this thread has been reopened, I'll add my 2 cents worth!





I booked a 1 zone award for ELP to WPT via LAX and PDX for later this year! In conjunction with 2 zone awards from the east coast to ELP, and from WPT back to the east coast, I'm doing a round trip coast to coast in a Roomette for 55K (less the 5% rebate for the AGR credit card)!


----------



## Ispolkom (Jul 26, 2012)

NY Penn said:


> Yes, DEN-CHI is one zone.


This is true if you're on the eastbound California Zephyr. If you prefer to go via Sacramento and Portland, there's at least an 80% chance you'll be charged for two zones.


----------



## amtraknovi (Jan 27, 2013)

Is NOL to DEN (via Chicago) a one zone trip? Looks to me like it should be. Currently have NOL to KCY booked, bedroom, thinking of doing to NOL to DEN (see friends and then fly back to MCI) if it is a one zone a bedroom redeption would be incredible value per point.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 28, 2013)

NOL to DEN would be a 1 zone trip.


----------



## PPorro (Jan 29, 2013)

Darn, for the first time, it's a disadvantage to be in the middle near Chicago?

Anyone have any long trip suggestions West from Chicago or Milwaukee for a multi-day one zone trip?

I just paid my state sales tax with the AGR card and that should put me over 15,000 points. I'm enjoying this points collecting!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 29, 2013)

PPorro said:


> Darn, for the first time, it's a disadvantage to be in the middle near Chicago?
> Anyone have any long trip suggestions West from Chicago or Milwaukee for a multi-day one zone trip?
> 
> I just paid my state sales tax with the AGR card and that should put me over 15,000 points. I'm enjoying this points collecting!


Think about the Texas Eagle (#421) from CHI-ELP, it will be a 2 and 1/2 Day/2 Night, 1 Zone Award trip in a Roomette for 15,000 Points (Minus 5%Rebate of 750 Points for a AGR Chase MC). El Paso isnt the Garden Spot of America,but the Trip is Interesting and youll also have 5 Meals for 2 People if You make this Run! Snag a Cheap Deal on a Hotel via one of the Travel Sights (Kayak Works for me!)but in all Honesty don't plan on Crossing the Border to Juarez, it's beyond Dangerous while El Paso is one of the safest cities in North America! 

You could return VIA the Sunset Ltd. to New Orleans, Spend a Night and Ride the City of New Orleans back to CHI, one of the Better deals for Sleepers most Days! Use amsnag.net and check it out!


----------



## PPorro (Jan 30, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> PPorro said:
> 
> 
> > Darn, for the first time, it's a disadvantage to be in the middle near Chicago?
> ...


Thanks, and I might as well add, it's a one way trip. Buy a car and drive back. At least that's the plot of this crazy story? And old car minus the salt and rust and adventure. I don't think that includes crossing the border, I'd agree.


----------



## David (Feb 15, 2013)

Is Jacksonville all the way to Boston really only 1 zone? I can't believe that's possible...


----------



## crescent2 (Feb 15, 2013)

Guest David:

The catch is that when you have an overnight layover (except in New Orleans for some unknown reason), the AGR award ends. You have to do another redemption to keep going! Even if it's all one zone, it may be more than one AGR redemption. Or at least that's the way I understand it.

Someone please correct if I'm wrong. (I'm sure hoping I am. LOL)

I have not checked the trip you mentioned, but I think there would probably be at least an overnight layover somewhere in that trip. If not, that's a whopping 1-zone award!

Edited to add: After reading traveler's reply, maybe you can!! Wow....


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes! In fact Portland, ME (and now Brunswick) to Miami, FL is also a 1 zone award! (There is no overnight stay required on this route.)


----------



## David (Feb 15, 2013)

I have been living in CA and traveling to Boston for years, but recently moved to FL and will continue going to Boston. Looking forward to seeing how much further my miles go (if they do!)


----------



## crescent2 (Feb 15, 2013)

That is a fantastic AGR reward!!


----------

